# Missing menuconfig options for ISA Sound Cards [SOLVED]

## srain315

I was trying to configure a new kernel (gentoo sources 2.6.22-r2) and the ISA sound card options are missing.  The files are still in the tree, but no way to compile them.  I tried copying the options from a previous .config file, but menuconfig deleted them.  I also tried using vanilla-sources, but no luck.

The drivers used to be under Device Drivers -> Sound -> ALSA -> ISA Devices.  The driver files are still under /usr/src/linux/sound/isa/cs423x/.

Could someone help me understand this?   :Confused: 

Thanks!

-J

----------

## didymos

What's your arch?

----------

## Cyker

Also, you may as well get kernel 2.6.22-r5 instead of -r2. -r2 is buggy.

On mine, the ISA card drivers are still in that location 'tho in xconfig and menuconfig...

----------

## srain315

 *didymos wrote:*   

> What's your arch?

 

I should've included uname -a output: 

```
Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 #3 SMP Sat Aug 25 2007 i686 Pentium III (Katmai) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

I'll use 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 or better when I have something to test.

----------

## didymos

OK, so x86.  If you've got this:

```

Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)  --->

   <snip>

   [*] ISA support

   [*]   EISA support 

   [ ]     Vesa Local Bus priming

   [*]     Generic PCI/EISA bridge

   [*]     EISA virtual root device

   [*]     EISA device name database

   <snip>

```

then you should be able to see this:

```

Device Drivers  --->

   Plug and Play support  --->

      --- Plug and Play support

      [ ]   PnP Debug Messages

      --- Protocols

      [*]   ISA Plug and Play support

      [*]   Plug and Play BIOS support

      [*]     Plug and Play BIOS /proc interface

```

and this:

```

Device Drivers  --->

   Sound  --->

      <M> Sound card support

      Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

         <snip>

         ISA devices  --->

            <snip>

            < > Generic Cirrus Logic CS4231 driver

            < > Generic Cirrus Logic CS4232 driver

            < > Generic Cirrus Logic CS4236+ driver

            <snip>

```

----------

## srain315

Dang.  I knew it would be a n00b error.    :Embarassed: 

Changed to [SOLVED].

Thanks!

-J

----------

